# Echo RB-60 Spreader



## sean_h (Jan 31, 2020)

Just ordered on from Home Depot, feeling pretty excited.

$100 price point... great reviews, big capacity, and has many of the same features that the higher-end models have.

Anyone have one? What do you think?

https://www.homedepot.com/p/ECHO-60-lbs-Heavy-Duty-Spreader-RB-60/311319950


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I don't have one but for $110 that looks like a pretty solid deal.


----------



## mrp116 (Mar 2, 2020)

I have one that I ordered about a month ago. I have used it twice so far to apply Lesco w/Dimension and 160lbs of lime. It sure did make it a lot easier and smoother to put down the 40lb bags of lime than my 18-19yr old Scotts rotary spreader.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

It does have some nice features about it like the huge hopper, the air filled wheels, and side deflector but I'm worried about anything that uses a spring loaded chute opener when you are paying $110. You will have to adjust your number that you use over time to disperse material. This is coming from someone still using a Scotts DLX spreader but looking at these new spreaders trying to compete in the $100-150 range though. I need a new one this year.

I love that Echo is trying to compete in the spreader market too.


----------



## sean_h (Jan 31, 2020)

Arrived yesterday. Very easy to put together, very sturdy. Rolls very smoothly. Glad to have upgraded!


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

So this may be a dumb question, but my Scotts EdgeGuard Mini has this problem. When this is filled with fertilizer and is not dispensing, will both wheels still turn freely? When I load my spreader up one of the wheels refuses to spin if the chute is not open. I have to tilt it onto the wheel that spins when I go over the driveway.


----------



## Huff (Oct 22, 2018)

sean_h said:


> Arrived yesterday. Very easy to put together, very sturdy. Rolls very smoothly. Glad to have upgraded!


I've been looking at this exact same model. Seems like Home Depot is the only place to buy one. I even tried the Echo dealers around here, and they didn't carry them. One dealer even tried to sell me a Husqvarna spreader instead. :lol: Thanks for the comparison pics.


----------



## mrp116 (Mar 2, 2020)

daniel3507 said:


> When this is filled with fertilizer and is not dispensing, will both wheels still turn freely?


Yes, both wheels turn freely when not dispensing and loaded.


----------



## sean_h (Jan 31, 2020)

Used it today for the first time, worked great, very happy with the spreader and highly recommend!


----------



## Tim H (May 31, 2018)

I was wanting to order one over the weekend and Home Depot is completely out of them.


----------



## Huff (Oct 22, 2018)

Tim H said:


> I was wanting to order one over the weekend and Home Depot is completely out of them.


Home Depot has them back in stock. Ordered one for Friday delivery!


----------



## Tim H (May 31, 2018)

Huff said:


> Tim H said:
> 
> 
> > I was wanting to order one over the weekend and Home Depot is completely out of them.
> ...


I saw that last night and quickly ordered one. It's supposed to be available for pickup tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2020)

I'm interested in this spreader also. If anyone else bought it and can weigh in with their opinion it would be appreciated.


----------



## bodean (Aug 21, 2020)

Just grabbed one for $99 from local dealer


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

All the spreaders in this price range come with trade offs. With the RB-60, it's the fact that the last half pound of product doesn't flow well. Some people have had problems with clogging, or complained about the agitator being too high. Hasn't been an issue for me yet.


----------



## theycallme_d (Jul 20, 2019)

@ionicatoms I've heard that too which has me hesitant to buy it. I've seen in these forums I think where people add zip ties to the agitator to help with that. I'm also looking to upgrade my spreader and can't decide between the echo and earthway 2600a.

Mowers Direct sells the echo for a little less than what home depot sells it for.

Anyone have any insights on the Eathrway?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

@theycallme_d 
See https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=369903#p369903 for a commonly reported problem with the 2600a. I've seen it reported by 3 separate users.

Never used one myself, so can't compare them.

I store my RB60 on a slightly raised shelf which allows the handle to fold all the way down; I like that it doesn't take up a lot of space.


----------



## theycallme_d (Jul 20, 2019)

@ionicatoms yeaahhh..the folding arms are nice to save on space. Funny because after I commented I noticed some recent posts/comments about both spreaders with some more insight.

Thanks man...I may ultimately go with the echo since I can buy locally and easily return if I'm not happy


----------



## Turfsup_pal (Mar 16, 2021)

ionicatoms said:


> All the spreaders in this price range come with trade offs. With the RB-60, it's the fact that the last half pound of product doesn't flow well. Some people have had problems with clogging, or complained about the agitator being too high. Hasn't been an issue for me yet.


Just used it to put down some prodiamine and it kept jamming / clogging. Had to resort to my old Scotts edge guard mini. Definitely looking for a better spreader now. Disappointed to say the least.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I've had the RB-60 since an upgrade from my Scotts Edgeguard last season and haven't had any of the reported problems. It could be an issue with the prill size. I spray my Prodiamine so I haven't tested that. I'm very happy with mine.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I wish I understood what explains the variety of results with the RB-60. Sadly, I know from the reports that all of the $100 spreaders can present these kind of disappointing experiences.


----------

